# Elite Tools 66 PC Router Bit Master Set 1/2" Shank



## Racer2007 (Nov 3, 2010)

Has anyone used these bits from Elite Tools and if so are they worth the time/money to buy? Also I was wondering if they are the same as the ones that Sears is selling on thier site now listed as Neiko 80-Piece 1/2 Inch Tungsten Carbide Router Bit Set.

The 80 piece set on Sears is less than the 66 piece set at Elite Tools.

I know niether set is top of the line but I just can't really afford to break the bank on a full set of bits at the moment. I do have about 10 of the most common bits that are all top quality but I know I am going to need some of the other less used ones along the way. When I start using a bit more often I will upgrade it.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

I generally recommend buying only the bits one is likely to actually use, after doing a little forward thinking.


----------



## Racer2007 (Nov 3, 2010)

Yea I do that too but thought it might be nice to have some of the others around so if and or when I need them I don't have to stop working and go to the store to find one. Plus I would have them around to test and see if they might be something I want to use on a project.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Racer2007 said:


> Has anyone used these bits from Elite Tools and if so are they worth the time/money to buy? Also I was wondering if they are the same as the ones that Sears is selling on thier site now listed as Neiko 80-Piece 1/2 Inch Tungsten Carbide Router Bit Set.
> 
> The 80 piece set on Sears is less than the 66 piece set at Elite Tools.
> 
> I know niether set is top of the line but I just can't really afford to break the bank on a full set of bits at the moment. I do have about 10 of the most common bits that are all top quality but I know I am going to need some of the other less used ones along the way. When I start using a bit more often I will upgrade it.


Hi Richard, I haven't used any bits from Elite tools but have heard some decent reviews about them. My concern would be getting them from Canada. Last eBay item I got from North of the Border was every bit of 3 weeks, most of which was hung up at the Buffalo port of entry. May have to do with how it's shipped also. My stuff was shipped Canada Post to USPS. 
I sorta subscribe to Ralphs philosophy after one has acquired a variety of profiles and has become somewhat adept at "reading" them. Just starting out with a limited number of bits, I believe that purchase of a less expensive but more comprehensive set is the economical option. Some bits in the set may only get used once and some none but they are available for testing at an average cost of a dollar or so per.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Elite bits are good ones, go for it, You can't have two many router bits, you can't use/try what you don't have..  1.50 for each bit is hard to beat, plus a nice box as well...

http://cgi.ebay.com/66-PC-ELITE-IND...704980002?pt=Routers_Bits&hash=item33630abc22
=====


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Richard I bout the Elite set at a wood show. They are excellent bits and a great price. You will be surprised how many you actually use once you have the set. Many of my projects get some pretty fancy edging now.


----------



## Racer2007 (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice on this. So I think I will order the Elite set today and see how long it takes to get here and let you know how they work after I test them out.

I think I agree with Bob that we can't have to many router bits and it's also good to know that Deb has the same set is happy with it.


----------



## LBrandt (May 9, 2006)

Hello,

That sounds like a terrific price to me too, but as a relative newbie to routing, I keep running into the same apparent contradictory statements about router bits. On the one hand, I see many posts about the danger of buying inexpensive bits (some say that the carbide may be ejected from the bit, etc.), and on the other hand, I see posts just like this one, where people are advised to buy these inexpensive bits. The only bits that I've bought so far have been Freud bits, and each one has cost over $20. What's the real story? Should we buy only name brand expensive bits, or is it ok to buy inexpensive ones? Or should we wait until someone else has tried an inexpensive bit and reviews it? 
How does anyone know whether a particular brand of inexpensive bits are worthwhile and safe? You certainly can't go by the question of where the bits are produced, since most stuff is produced offshore, so what's the best way to go? 

Louis


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Here's one more set, note the price..
MLCS 66 Piece Router Bit Set

Freud bits are great but if the sets had Freud bits in them it would be 8 to 10 times the price, they all back up what they sale, how many times will you use the bits ,they will do the job and that's the bottom line..they don't make bits that will harm you the user..
or to say not for long..

=========


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Richard I know Elite sells things on Ebay, no one has ever complained about their shipping. It was very fast within Canada. I don't know how Duty and taxes work going to the US, but I know buying stuff from the US to Canada the duty and taxes can be a deal breaker.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

elitetools items - Get great deals on Home Garden, Business Industrial items on eBay.com!

elitetools ( Feedback Score Of 8769 Green star icon for feedback score in between 5,000 to 9,999)

99.7% Positive feedback

Note the lower price of the 66 pcs.set
http://cgi.ebay.com/35-PC-ELITE-IND...302023305?pt=Routers_Bits&hash=item588bc45a89

http://cgi.ebay.com/66-PC-ELITE-IND...714781976?pt=Routers_Bits&hash=item3363a04d18

I'm in the states, they are a bit slow on shipping,the norm is 10 days for me , the shipping cost is right on..  no funny stuff like many eBay sellers like to play..

====


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

CanuckGal said:


> Richard I know Elite sells things on Ebay, no one has ever complained about their shipping. It was very fast within Canada. I don't know how Duty and taxes work going to the US, but I know buying stuff from the US to Canada the duty and taxes can be a deal breaker.


Hi Deb - My experience was that the issue was not duty or taxes, it was an issue with lag time. I suspect it was because it was shipped via Canada Post then US Postal Service. I suspect carriers as FedEx and UPS have systems in place to streamline the process. I did notice Elite tools ships UPS. I was purchasing blades for my Multi-Max from Piranaha blades in Quebec. Company shipped within a day but the tracking info revealed it had been held in Buffalo for a week or so. I suspect it was our Homeland Protection department protecting me:fie:


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Bob those are auctions, but may be worth bidding on in hopes of a *deal*. 
John I have had similar issues getting things from the US. Actually had to go to the customs office to pick up one parcel. They had opened it and thoroughly searched it. It was a pair of shoes..LOL. Their idea of defeeting terrorists .:sarcastic:


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

CanuckGal said:


> Their idea of defeeting terrorists .:sarcastic:


:bad::bad:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Deb

true But at 119.oo, buy now price
66 PC ELITE INDUSTRIAL CARBIDE ROUTER BIT SET 1/2 SHANK - eBay (item 220704980002 end time Jan-30-11 13:08:43 PST)

" Their idea of defeeting terrorists " I saw a clip on the TV where they stripped a 8 year boy at DIA air port, looking for what ? they are going to far I think..  not to say about anything checking out my junk 

==


----------



## Racer2007 (Nov 3, 2010)

Well I guess I will find out soon because they have been ordered already. Let you know when they get here.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Richard,
I suspect that almost all router bits today are made on CNC machines meaning that the difference between cheap ones and really expensive ones is not as much as it used to be. I have cheap ones from trade shows, Craftsman, and Mastercraft from Canadian Tire here in Canada (similar to Sears). I also have some Freud, Dimar, and CMT bits. There isn't enough difference in performance to justify the difference in prices, especially for bits I don't use that often.
A friend gave me some good advice. He said buy the cheap sets and if you wear out bits that you find yourself using often, replace them with good ones.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

WOW 119.00!! I thought 139.00 was a deal! Nice find Bob!


----------



## Racer2007 (Nov 3, 2010)

Charles, that was my thought as well that if I wear them out I should buy a better one. The others I will have available if I need them. Hopefuly they won't wear out to soon though.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Racer2007 said:


> Well I guess I will find out soon because they have been ordered already. Let you know when they get here.


Richard,
I don't think you'll be disappointed. Bob made a good point. You're paying about $1.50 a bit. A "starter set" of about 10 or 12 individually purchased bits would have cost you just as much as the 66 pc set even in average bits. You just got the other 50+ bits for free.


----------

